# a question for all those gorgeous bhms....



## sleepingbeauty (Oct 12, 2005)

My fiancee (currently about 300lbs) wants to gain a 100 pounds (he's pretty tall, very healthy and carries weight very well) I'm totally supportive of it - but I have to wonder what (if any) problems/issues that might arise from his bigger size... have any of the bhms in here had any problems at around that size?


----------



## boogie (Oct 12, 2005)

The difference between 300 and 400.... well, i can comment on this with fair accuracy.

There is the problem of getting a new wardrobe, of course 

There is the problem of keeping your hands off him 

but then there is also a problem with mobility, a little harder getting around at 400. probably wont be in any marathons at that size. day to day activity will be a little harder, unless he does build muscle as he goes. that's gonna be real important, to stay healthy during the gain.

I started having back problems at around 400, i'm only 5'10ish tho, and very out of shape my whole life (depends on the shape i guess)

my major suggestion here is to focus on maintaning muslce and fitness, to carry around the new found weight. 

otherwise I wouldnt worry about it so much, health issues, there isnt gonna be a lot of difference between 300 and 400. a little harder to clean your feet, and a few new folds to clean under  Perhaps sleep apnea, if he has it now, can get a bit worse. lots of us big fellas do have the apnea tho so its probably nothing new.

I'd definately consult your doctor about this and find a doctor who is comfortable with a little weight gain and have him watch your hubby regularly as the gain progresses.


----------



## missaf (Oct 12, 2005)

I follow this blog:

http://www.deadjournal.com/~mercuryil/

I enjoy hearing his descriptions with each pound he gains how his body reacts and the challenges and joys he faces. I think that might answer some of your questions :0


----------



## missaf (Oct 12, 2005)

jude said:


> i try to use at least 4 times a week.. my big-self even plays DDR (if any of you know that video game) at home for a workout




Now I wouldn't mind watchin' you play DDR  *tries not to drool*

You use an at home dance pad? Any problems with being too heavy for the specs on the box? I wanna get one but don't wanna buy a pad and then bust it 2 days later...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 13, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> My fiancee (currently about 300lbs) wants to gain a 100 pounds (he's pretty tall, very healthy and carries weight very well) I'm totally supportive of it - but I have to wonder what (if any) problems/issues that might arise from his bigger size... have any of the bhms in here had any problems at around that size?


For the longest time, I thought I had bottomed out at 350. I could walk everywhere, dance at shows, go camping and do just about anything that any thin person could do.
I am now 500+. I'm on disability because I can hardly move. I have to take the "short bus" to get around and need to use the motorized carts at the grocery store. I have high blood pressure, depression, edema and many other maladies that didn't start to manifest themselves until I got to 400 and above.
Granted, not everyones physiology is the same but regardless of what your BF may think, gaining weight just for the sake of gaining, is not necessarily in his best interest.


----------



## AtlasD (Oct 14, 2005)

For female and male FA's- we are all different and we all have varying capacities to carry the "extra"- and we all love the look and feel of the extra pounds. I am actively trying to gain myself, until I match my wife's BMI. But at what point does more fat just become more fat? Is some moderation a good thing?


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2005)

Gaining has to be done in a slow and healthy way, but it can be done with patience and great care. Certain foods are best avoided for health reasons and it is vital to check health status at regular points. One of the biggest problems is knee and ankle joints not being able to support sudden gains. Musculature has to increase along with mass so that the body can support the new weight. It is therefore vital, if counter-intuitive, to insure that there is plenty of exercise! Some folks have metabolic systems that just don't support weight gain past a certain point and that is just the way it is. Overall, you really have to use your "noodle" if you want to do this and it is a lot of work, money, self-care and support. You might want to really think about it and make sure it is the way to go. Once you're there it really is just about impossible to reverse. I know most gainers are all on a hot flash to weigh 1,000 pounds overnight, but that is just the internal fantasy. The reality-checking aspect of the situation is what most people want to deal with, but dealt with is what it must be!


----------

